# Outlook 2011: conversion .olm vers .mbox



## lovesym (5 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Ayant l'habitude d'utiliser outlook sur mon PC, j'ai installé dés l'achat de mon mac Outlook 2011 sur mon mac.

Aujourd'hui, je souhaiterai utiliser Mail et ainsi récupérer l'ensemble de mon historique d'Outlook (mails uniquement)

je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre
j'arrive à exporter sur mon bureau un fichier .olm
Mais comment convertir ce fichier .olm en fichier .mbox ? 

il existe peut être une autre solution?

Je n'ai trouvé aucune information sur ce point dans les différents forums. Par avance, merci de vos réponses, et mille pardons si ce sujet a déjà été abordé.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2011)

http://marcushesse.com/2010/exporti...2010-mac-importing-eml-files-into-apple-mail/


----------



## Aliboron (27 Avril 2011)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !



lovesym a dit:


> j'arrive à exporter sur mon bureau un fichier .olm
> Mais comment convertir ce fichier .olm en fichier .mbox ?


Tu n'as probablement pas fait la mise à jour 14.1.0 (SP1) d'Office. Sinon, tu aurais directement obtenu une archive .mbox en faisant glisser un dossier vers le bureau (c'est une des améliorations apportées par cette mise à jour, en même temps que la synchronisation du calendrier). Va falloir recommencer... 


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :
Ceci dit, il est question d'Outlook 2011, et plus particulièrement de la fonction messagerie. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" et/ou la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2011)

Je m'excuse, c'est moi qui ai déterré ce post pré-SP1


----------



## Aliboron (27 Avril 2011)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Je m'excuse, c'est moi qui ai déterré ce post pré-SP1


... et c'est moi qui ai répondu sans faire attention, aussi...


----------

